# Swap Lifted?



## Sabrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Sorry if this is the wrong area to post this.. But I feel worried.  I did a BIG swap with a girl on MUA and I sent 100$ worth of items.. And was expecting some items back (dresscamp pallet, ect) and we talked for about 1.5 weeks updating eachother on whether our packages arrived or not... And well, it seems about time that we should've got our packages and I went to message her and her username was gone! She's not on MUA anymore.. I'm freaking out and REALLY sad right now, I feel like crying.. Has this happened to anyone else with a good result in the end?  Or did you never get your items.. Ugh.. I feel awful.


----------



## n_c (Mar 26, 2009)

So sorry hon. I dont have any advise, never dealt with something like that, but think I may need some advice if I dont receive a package soon.

A swap on MUA as well


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Yah it's so scary... I'm waiting on 4-5 packages right now from MUA and I'm pretty sure I'll get them, but I'm worried about that one...  I mean why would her account just vanish.. I feel like she waited to receive the items, then deleted her account as soon as she got them.

I sent her a BNIB dazzlepuss dazzleglass, BNIB fashion mews and some heatherette stuff.. I'm so MAD!


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear that.  I haven't had any bad experinces on there so far.  Did she have a lot of tokens?  Hopefully it will come!!!  

I got booted off of MUA once for using naughty language on one of the boards.. oopsy!!  So I disappeared for a bit.  After begging for forgiveness they reinstated me.  So it *may* be that something like that happened.  

You could try contacting one of the mods to find out if they self-deleted or were banned so you have a better idea of what might be going on.  

Good luck!!


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_Oh no, I am so sorry to hear that.  I haven't had any bad experinces on there so far.  Did she have a lot of tokens?  Hopefully it will come!!!  

I got booted off of MUA once for using naughty language on one of the boards.. oopsy!!  So I disappeared for a bit.  After begging for forgiveness they reinstated me.  So it *may* be that something like that happened.  

You could try contacting one of the mods to find out if they self-deleted or were banned so you have a better idea of what might be going on.  

Good luck!!_

 
Oh that's a good idea!! Thanks for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And she only had one positive token.. At that time though I think I only had 2 positive tokens so we both decided to ship at the same time.. I'm going to go message a mod now!


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_Oh that's a good idea!! Thanks for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And she only had one positive token.. At that time though I think I only had 2 positive tokens so we both decided to ship at the same time.. I'm going to go message a mod now!_

 
oh crap, yeah that is the hard part about just starting out.. I hope it all works out for you!! 

Come swap with me if you like


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_Oh that's a good idea!! Thanks for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And she only had one positive token.. At that time though I think I only had 2 positive tokens so we both decided to ship at the same time.. I'm going to go message a mod now!_

 
Oh!! I am so sorry that happened to you! Yes I have been swaplifted. It really sucks! You just really have to follow your gut and when you are a new swapper try to avoid swapping with people that are new swappers. I didnt follow mine and knew it... I felt something was wrong and ignored it... Lesson learned! Establish your self with Established people and then once that happens take a chance with a newbie! 

Would you mind telling me her name, or pming me? I want to search for her on swaptawk for other issues?

Again Im sorry....


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Mar 26, 2009)

I had a terrible experience on there once...a girl and I agreed to swap and both were to send out the next day...I went to message her right when I got home from the post office, only to find out she had deleted her account! So I called the post office right away and had them hold the item for me to pick up...the best part was, she had given me her name and address and she lived in Toronto near me, so I looked her up online, called her house and threatened her with mail fraud!!!! lol...i think i scared the crap out of her...she just kept saying "uhhh...uhhh". good times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im sorry to hear that it happened to you though, it is very frustrating when you are part of what should be a great online community and a bad experience like that ruins it. I read a tip once somewhere that someone suggested never swapping something you dont mind losing...it makes it less painful if something goes wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope it works out for you though.


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that. Swaplifters are just..ugh! I can't believe people have the nerve to just steal from people like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe give it another week and if nothing happens, I think you should go to the police..
Hope this gets resolved ASAP!

*mindlessgapgirl*: LOL go you!


----------



## michelle79 (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't want to jump to conclusions but as someone who swaps regularly on MUA this doesn't sound good. A deleted profile is usually the first sign of someone who has swaplifted.

 Why don't you join Swaptawk so you could name the person & see if others had been swaplifted by this same person.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 26, 2009)

thats terrible. but also a reason why i just cannot bring myself to do that swap stuff. i might show up at someones address demanding answers and they won't like that very much lol


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm sorry about that happening to you girl! 

I've never swapped before and not sure if I'm willing to cause I tend to rush into things before checking everything out first. It's a bad habit of mines meh.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 26, 2009)

Sabrina I am so sorry.....If she lives in Dallas I can do a drive by egging!!! 
That bites...Swapping is scarey....They have to have over 100+ tokens before i will swap unless I know them from Specktra


----------



## michelle79 (Mar 26, 2009)

Tish is that Rihanna in your avi? That's a beautiful picture.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 26, 2009)

[email protected] do NOT waste good eggs on some broad....


throw sardines


----------



## CosmePro (Mar 26, 2009)

I have nothing of value to add, only my sadness that this has happened to you.  It sucks!!  I hope that it can be resolved.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_[email protected] do NOT waste good eggs on some broad....


throw sardines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh girl NO>>>they were gonna be the expired ones in my fridge that I keep for months without throwing them away...I swear I don't know why i keep buying eggs no one here eats them..so instead of just trashing them I thought I would let Alex do t-ball practice on her house and car...Surely they wouldnt take a 7 y.o to jail...even if his mama is hiding in the bushing edging the egging on


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michelle79* 

 
_Tish is that Rihanna in your avi? That's a beautiful picture._

 

yes...isn't that a great picture of her...I try to use her hard to figure out ones...so you guys think it's me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You just ruined that for me!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michelle79* 

 
_ Why don't you join Swaptawk so you could name the person & see if others had been swaplifted by this same person._

 

This is the BEST advice in this thread. Apply to SwapTawk. Follow the directions EXACTLY and you will find a great resource there to help you deal with this swap. 

Also, as someone else said, ONLY swap with established members (50+tokens would be good) until you can ask newbies to send first. Do not swap with any newbies while you are one.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh, my. I hope it will work out for you. I just started using MUA not too long ago. And I did swap with one girl on there, I received her stuff and I wanted to give her a positive token, but her account was deleted too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know she received her stuff from me too, cause I shipped it UPS Ground and I tracked it. 
I hope she is alright and if she wants her positive token from me I will gladly leave it for her. If you are reading it, let me know your new screen name


----------



## michelle79 (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_yes...isn't that a great picture of her...I try to use her hard to figure out ones...so you guys think it's me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You just ruined that for me!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aw, I'm sorry.


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I guess it's bound to happen since it IS a risk of doing it in the first place.. I can still hope tho for the next week that I'll get some items lol.  If not, then oh well.


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_Yah it's so scary... I'm waiting on 4-5 packages right now from MUA and I'm pretty sure I'll get them, but I'm worried about that one...  I mean why would her account just vanish.. I feel like she waited to receive the items, then deleted her account as soon as she got them.

I sent her a BNIB dazzlepuss dazzleglass, BNIB fashion mews and some heatherette stuff.. I'm so MAD!_

 
I'm a member of MuA also...Please tell me you didn't swap with the person that got her sale thread locked?!? If you did, she's a known swaplifter.

I would message a mod and see what they can find out.


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_This is the BEST advice in this thread. Apply to SwapTawk. Follow the directions EXACTLY and you will find a great resource there to help you deal with this swap. 

Also, as someone else said, ONLY swap with established members (50+tokens would be good) until you can ask newbies to send first. Do not swap with any newbies while you are one._

 
Yep, I'm new, so everything I've bought, I send payment first. 

But I also only buy from people that are established here and/or MuT as well.


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear that this happened to you! It just boils my blood thinking about the dishonest creeps lurking around on MUA, and even on here! In fact last night I was reading a sales forum of a girl who totally swaplifted tons of peeps back in Nov/Dec, and I was so angry! She had sold the same dang MSF to several people. Gross. I've only done one swap and it was a wonderful one, but I think from now on if they don't have 50-100 fb then no swap. Which is sad b/c there are tons of honest people on MUA. And I think I'm going to start using my CC on paypal when I buy from sellers b/c at least then I can get my $$ back. Anyways, I do hope that it works out and that she isn't a swaplifter.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 26, 2009)

It just pisses me off to no end people that swap lift.  If your package doesn't come soon I would call the police in her city and file mail fraud.  People that do this s**t need to be caught and punished.  Like I said in another thread I don't care if it is a $14 eye shadow or thousands of dollars.  STEALING IS STEALING.


----------



## michelle79 (Mar 27, 2009)

I agree with filing mail & internet fraud charges against her. Don't let her get away with taking your things.

If it's not against the rules over here can you tell us what her name was on MUA?


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 27, 2009)

i've never done this b4 but it sounds really unsafe. the site shouldnt allow a name to be deleted while a swap is in process and tracking info should be mandatory.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 27, 2009)

^^ ITA. The whole swapping thing just seems so iffy to me. Even making online purchases can be the same way but it's a bit safer cause you can always dispute the charges through paypal if that's what you had used to make the payment. 

I think that having positive tokens or feedback doesn't even really mean that much anymore. I have heard of people doing either swaps or purchases from users with a good bit of positive feedback but still had problems. 

I guess your taking a chance either way ya know?


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 27, 2009)

If you wanna know her username, just pm me...  I'm so mad that I forgot the city name that she's in.. All I remembered was it was in Kansas.  I wish MUA saved old old messages.. But they don't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I checked through all our messages and the addresses were too old to show up.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 27, 2009)

Did you send the package to her with any kind of tracking or anything like that...cause if you do MAYBE you could somehow look it up or contact the post office about it?


----------



## michelle79 (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_Her username is/was glasseyedpeas...  I'm so mad that I forgot the city name that she's in.. All I remembered was it was in Kansas.  I wish MUA saved old old messages.. But they don't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I checked through all our messages and the addresses were too old to show up._

 
There is a thread on Swaptawk about her. Are you talking to KissMyMoon/KMM about her?


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michelle79* 

 
_There is a thread on Swaptawk about her. Are you talking to KissMyMoon/KMM about her?_

 
No I'm not, whos that?  I can't get on swaptawk because I don't have 20 tokens yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and I found out the city/po box number and her name.  I tried calling the city's police department but the line seemed screwed up.. Ugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_No I'm not, whos that?  I can't get on swaptawk because I don't have 20 tokens yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and I found out the city/po box number and her name.  I tried calling the city's police department but the line seemed screwed up.. Ugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
You can get on swaptalk if you have a confirmed swap problem which it sounds like you do.


----------



## sierrao (Mar 27, 2009)

this is why i dont swap, because im afraid they'll just take my stuff and not give me anything in return.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 28, 2009)

I logged onto swap talk and found the thread about her.  Apparently another girl sent her about a hundered or two worth of MAC items to her and since they both had few tokens they decided to send at the same time... And suddenly when she said she shipped her items her account was "mysteriously" deleted.  Im sure more girls have been scammed by her...

You have to send mail to the admin and state that your in a current swap problem and briefly explain your situation and remember to mention her screen name.


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 30, 2009)

Hmm this person showed up on a new account and claims that her old account was deleted.. She is apologizing and everything and says she hasn't received my package yet either.. I hope all turns out okay!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_Hmm this person showed up on a new account and claims that her old account was deleted.. She is apologizing and everything and says she hasn't received my package yet either.. I hope all turns out okay!_

 
That may be good news did she contact you first ... or did you find her...If she contacted you then maybe she is gonna send your things....At least there is a glimmer of hope


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_That may be good news did she contact you first ... or did you find her...If she contacted you then maybe she is gonna send your things....At least there is a glimmer of hope_

 
She contacted me first, she said she saved all swap info that she had from her other account.. And then messaged me to tell me asap that she was still there and didn't know why her account was deleted.  I really DO hope that things go through.


----------



## little teaser (Mar 30, 2009)

did you go to swaptalk to see if anyone else had a problem with her?
that would be the place to get info.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_She contacted me first, she said she saved all swap info that she had from her other account.. And then messaged me to tell me asap that she was still there and didn't know why her account was deleted. I really DO hope that things go through._

 
Well that sounds positive..a true swaplifter would have just vamped IMO...So lets keep our fingers crossed....


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 31, 2009)

Sounds to me like everything will work out... if she was really going to swaplift, you never would have heard from her again.


----------



## Fataliya (Apr 1, 2009)

I would still check Swaptalk for info on her.

For all you know, she's saying she didn't get the package so that you'll send her another one.

I'd also check with admin on MuT or where ever you swapped from, and explain the situation, and find out why her account was deleted "out of the blue".

Remember, fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice, shame on me.

Hope you can get this all worked out, hun.


----------



## ktinagapay (Apr 1, 2009)

wow . all i can say is im sorry...this shouldnt happen to anyone!!!


----------



## ktinagapay (Apr 1, 2009)

im sorry i didnt read through allllll the threads before i posted, i just read your first post...hopefully it all works out!


----------



## minni4bebe (Apr 1, 2009)

It sucks that people suck the fun out of swapping. In the two months I've had two girls send me empty packages. Why even waste their money to ship? It's pathertic especially when they know that their package wouldn't go out until I got theirs? So much work to scam some honest people. It's pathetic!


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_I would still check Swaptalk for info on her.

For all you know, she's saying she didn't get the package so that you'll send her another one.

I'd also check with admin on MuT or where ever you swapped from, and explain the situation, and find out why her account was deleted "out of the blue".

Remember, fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice, shame on me.

Hope you can get this all worked out, hun._

 
I did message Makeupalley staff but I haven't gotten an answer yet and it's been about a week.. It's strange.  I'll see haha.  I'm at a point where, if I don't get the stuff.. Then oh well.. if I do, then great .


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 1, 2009)

yeah there is a note on the MUA swapping FAQ's saying they do not get involved in swapping etc...so maybe that is why no response....I love our Mods over here!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 4, 2009)

Any news yet Sabrina


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 4, 2009)

Nope nothing that I know of.. The girls account got deleted for a second time tho and she made ANOTHER account, then she said if it gets deleted again, to talk to her on yahoo (she gave me her e mail) so yah lol... Strange.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thats weird...she is getting deleted for a reason.....Maybe because she is using the same email address and has been tagged as a SL....Well hold out a little hope...I thought I had a problem too..and after 2 weeks my items finally arrived yesterday.


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_Nope nothing that I know of.. The girls account got deleted for a second time tho and she made ANOTHER account, then she said if it gets deleted again, to talk to her on yahoo (she gave me her e mail) so yah lol... Strange._

 
That sounds good. Strange..but better than not making contact with you. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minni4bebe* 

 
_It sucks that people suck the fun out of swapping. In the two months I've had two girls send me empty packages. Why even waste their money to ship? It's pathertic especially when they know that their package wouldn't go out until I got theirs? So much work to scam some honest people. It's pathetic!_

 
Wow...empty packages?? That's so pathetic..


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 18, 2009)

Sabrina....yet????


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 21, 2009)

Disregard ..I saw your correspondence on Swaptalk


----------



## darklocke (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_ I mean why would her account just vanish.. I feel like she waited to receive the items, then deleted her account as soon as she got them._

 
Maybe she did something that's not allowed on MUA, like selling an item, and got thrown out? You never know. I hope you get your package!


----------



## mintbear82 (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sierrao* 

 
_this is why i dont swap, because im afraid they'll just take my stuff and not give me anything in return._

 






I go on MUA all the time to look at reviews and swatches. Everytime I am on there I search for items that I want in the swap sections. I can never bring myself to message the user, because I am afraid of not receiving my items or that the items I sent to them will get lost in the mail and an angry person will show up at my doorstep. I much prefer to just pay for items on Ebay with Paypal and have a little insurance. Paypal has come in handy for me 5 times where they recovered all of my money.


----------



## yelly201 (Mar 31, 2010)

Can anyone define what a "confirmed problem swap" means?


----------

